# Polar Bowl - Freezable water bowls from KV Supply



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Water for ferals during the summer and our own cats is important. Here is a great bowl from KV Supply.

Polar Bowl - Freezable Water Bowl for Pets | KV Supply


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Someone had a Great idea there!
The only thing I could see being a tiny problem, is the condensation forming on the outside of the bowl, if it was used indoors! However, a rubber backed mat of some kind, or a tray would solve that in a hurry! :thumbup:


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> Someone had a Great idea there!
> The only thing I could see being a tiny problem, is the condensation forming on the outside of the bowl, if it was used indoors! However, a rubber backed mat of some kind, or a tray would solve that in a hurry! :thumbup:


Mine are silly enough they would probably lick the condensation off before drinking out of the bowl. But good point!


----------

